# CryptoApi

## px

est-ce qu'il y a moyen de passer le mot de passe lors de l'appel au losetup directement dans la ligne de commande... Il y a une option qui permet de le lire a partir d'un file descriptor, mais j'y comprend rien... J'suis ptet con : )

----------

